# I am pregnant by having sex 2 days before my period started!!!!!



## Myangelavery

Hello i just wanted to share my story for all the people who dont believe you can get pregnant at any time in your cycle. March 2nd was the last time my dh and i had sex...march 5 th i got my period which was normal. March 19 th i went pee and had a little brown spotting which is unusual for me so i started freaking and thought omg theres something wrong!!! I started googling and the first thing that came up was implantation so when i got home i peed on a test saw nothing right away and 5 min later i looked and there was a line:))))) Holy crap i dont know hiw this happened but soooo happy! I have had 3 early mc and a stillborn baby girl and there is nothing more i want than a baby!!! i called the dr and went in for bloodwork and my levels came back 56 but the nurse doesnt know how to date me so she doesnt know if that level is normal for this time id say 4 weeks mayb. Its very strange but im so happy and trying to be optimistic and maybe find people who havr had a similar situation. I just figure i od the last day of my period which i did have ewcm which was strange. Going monday morning for another blood draw and praying...i couldnt bear another loss!


----------



## TMonster

Thats awesome but are you certain that you didnt ovulate late last cycle and March 5th bleeding wasnt implantation? It can be very similar to a period and sometimes happens right around when the period is supposed to. If you are 4 weeks on the 19th that would mean that ovulation happened 2 weeks prior which would be March 5th? Very early ovulation is possible too but the sperm lasting through a true period for 6 days is very rare. I think 6 days is the longest length that a sperm lasted in the body. It would also mean that you had almost no folicular phase to prepare the uterine lining if you really shed it so I might ask them to test your progesterone and perhaps start taking some. I am not trying to freak you out, just offer some suggestions.

Good luck and congrats!


----------



## Myangelavery

Thank you. I tested right up to march 5 th and didnt have even a shadow on the test and it was a normal period 2nd day was very heavy! Dr did prescribe progesterone suppositories but i was told not to use until monday so we know its a viable pregnancy, although i have been using them...oops. I really dont know how it happened but the sperm would have been in the tube before my period started, i keep telling dh he has super sperm. Lol .I do know that when i got pregnant with my daughter we only had sex on cd 7 and i got pregnant.


----------

